# didn't have time for buck fever



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

It's a good thing hunting can happen fast when hunting with the rifle. I've been less than 20 yards away from a couple of larger muleys when hunting with the bow, but buck fever has gott'n the best of me in those situations. This is my 2004 buck with the rifle. I scored it at 171 7/8 non-typical. I didn't have much time to decide to shoot as he was just one step from walking behind a hill. I figured if he wasn't as big as I had hoped, then at least I could be a little proud of my 330 yard shot. I am pretty pleased with him, but will allways be looking for a bigger one.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Good job :beer: What caliber rifle?????????????? :sniper:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yowzer nice buck..... good shot too!!! 8)


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Just a 270 zogman. But I was shooting downhill so I didn't have to aim high at all. I hit him in the neck because there was a stump that was covering his front shoulder. Hit right where the crosshairs were, so he made one leap up into the air and fell right to the ground. Then tried to get up for a second and then died. When I was gutting him, he had a huge hole in his esophagus (tough word, throat tube works too), so he didn't last very long.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice buck Ryan!! Looks like the one that we missed back in the " .......... Forest" if you know what I mean. :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice buck! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Some of the best shots I have made on deer are when I don't have time to think....just react. Thinking will get you in trouble evertime!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Nice buck. :beer:


----------



## savageman_15weatherby_270 (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice buck goosebuster3 :sniper:


----------



## savageman_15weatherby_270 (Jan 30, 2005)

keep it up.


----------

